# Towing 8,000# with a Tundra Crew Max



## tbaker

Howdy All,

I have been planning to purchase a Toyota Tundra Crew Max 4x4 with the 5.7 V8 for some time. Manufacturer lists the towing capacity at 9,000#.

We have also been discussing a new travel trailer to haul around. My plan has been to get something in the 23'-25' range, and keep it around 5,000#. My wife on the other hand would prefer to haul a double wide for the oft chance we have visitors. She has her heart set on a 35' long trailer that has a dry weight of 7,800# and a hitch weight of 1,100#. (yikes)

I know this is under the capacity of the truck, and the rv dealer swears up and down that with a weight distributing hitch, sway bar, and trailer brakes it should tow just fine. 

However I wanted to get some opinions of people who might actually have done something like this. It may be able to tow it, but do I WANT to do it? 

I am very leery...

Thoughts?

Thanks in advance. tb


----------



## RB II

IMO, always tow with more than the minimum vehicle. The bigger the better.


----------



## hoosierplugger

I had a 32' travel trailer that I towed with a 7.3 F250 crewcab. i haven't attempted towing anything that big with my Tundra crewmax. The Tundra's probably got enough motor, brakes and axle. My concern would be tongue weight and that travel trailer just beatin' the heck out of the Tundra -- it just doesnt feel as heavy/stout as a 3/4 ton.

Just a thought-- can you insist the dealer hook up a used 32-35' travel trailer to your rig and pull it around for a half hour? PPL at SW freeway and BW 8 has a ton of used units, they might let you do something like that.


----------



## TexasCub

I pulled a 27' travel trailer all over Alaska with my Tundra, and it did just fine. I put air bags on the rear suspension and an equalizing hitch, and between the two it made the load pretty level. At times I even had close to a 1,000 lbs additional weight in the bed between my quad , fuel cans, and gear while towing it. The only thing that I will caution you about is the fuel mileage, Tundras have a lot of power but they love to eat the gas when towing heavy loads.We also didnt have any ethanol fuel up there which made for better gas mileage than I get down here in my Tundra.


----------



## bigfishtx

They can do it, but like the poster said, they will eat LOTS of fuel. Probably 5 MPG with that kind of load.
They will downshift constantly. If you are used to towing with a diesel, there is really no comparison.


----------



## Fishtexx

9-10 mpg pulling at 60-65 mph. My Tundra does a great job towing our trailer. Milage does suffer when towing in the hill country, but for as often as I tow the trailer (6-7 times a year) I don't have the extra maintenance, fuel and up front costs of a diesel truck. Activate tow/haul switch and I have no problems with transmission hunting or downshifting, only when climbing overpasses and hills. If I towed all the time I would go with a diesel duelly. IMHO


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER

if your second guessing about the tundra, dont get it.

Get a F-250 powerstroke and you won't have to worry about anything.


----------



## tbaker

Thanks for all of the responses. I never actually thought too much about mileage, but if we are buying this trailer, I want to be able to take it somewhere.

While I love the Tundras, I think a diesel may be in my future. More truck research to do....!!! 

Thanks again for all of the input. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## justinsfa

Im on my 2nd Gen 2 Tundra.

There is no way I would tow that much... There is a difference between being able to tow something and being able to tow something safely.

You would be pushing that truck to the absolute max.

Gas mileage would be 4-5mpg... and Tundras have a TINY gas tank (20 gallons)... You will be refueling every 80-100 miles. 

Dont get me wrong, I love my Tundras, but they are not great for towing.... and definetely not something that big/heavy.


----------



## Pilot281

I have a 33' travel trailer that is 8200lbs and has a hitch of 685lbs. I just traded my 5.9L Cummins Diesel on a 2012 Tundra CrewMax 5.7L. The Tundra tows the camper just as well as the Diesel did. If you plan to tow alot, however, the smaller fuel tank of the Tundra does require more fuel stops. Also, it was nice to be able to pull into the truck pumps and not have to maneuver the camper around the gasoline pump area. With all that said. As much as we take the camper out, it made more sense for me to go with the Tundra because 95% of my driving is non-towing. 

Drive both and see which one fits your needs better.

Good luck on your decision!


----------



## Jonboater

Just to keep the facts straight, Tundras have a 26gal tank. Not a 20.

Hey Pilot281, I know this isn't a cut and dry answer but just curious how many RPMs and what gear you drop down to on a good Texas hill towing that 8K? Looking at getting a boat in the next couple years about that weight and am curious how the Tundra would do.


----------



## justinsfa

Jonboater said:


> Just to keep the facts straight, Tundras have a 26gal tank. Not a 20.
> 
> Hey Pilot281, I know this isn't a cut and dry answer but just curious how many RPMs and what gear you drop down to on a good Texas hill towing that 8K? Looking at getting a boat in the next couple years about that weight and am curious how the Tundra would do.


True... it is 26.xx gallons... However, the onboard computer will read 0 Miles To Empty when you have 5-6 gallons left....

Ive run my truck down to zero and never put over 22 gallons in it.

Once you have less than 6 gallons, your gauges will show you are on Empty as well... Meaning you could have 6 gallons... or .2 gallons...

So as far as your gauges and onboard computer is concerned (which is what 99.99% of drivers base their decision to fill up or not on), the Tundras have a 20 gallon tank....


----------



## Jonboater

Yeah I see your point now but someone shopping trucks will see the actual among all the manufactures in the specs. I am guessing the reserve will likely be very similar among the brands.


----------



## justinsfa

Kinda crappy how it works out really.... although I know the designers meant well...

I have loved my Tundras, but my biggest complaint is that the gas tank is quite a bit smaller than their competitors.... and whats really bad is there is plenty of room underneath there for them to make it much bigger!

They make an aftermarket 40 gallon tank, but runs about $2k.


----------



## Pilot281

Jonboater said:


> Just to keep the facts straight, Tundras have a 26gal tank. Not a 20.
> 
> Hey Pilot281, I know this isn't a cut and dry answer but just curious how many RPMs and what gear you drop down to on a good Texas hill towing that 8K? Looking at getting a boat in the next couple years about that weight and am curious how the Tundra would do.


Jonboater...to be honest with you, I have yet to tow the camper with my new Tundra. However, we HAVE towed the camper with my dad's Tundra (still with the 5.7L). He was driving each time and I was never really watching the RPM's. I do know that he was in tow/haul mode and in S5 gear. I can get you better info the next time we take it out.


----------



## PincheGringo

FISHTEXX is that a Tundra Double Cab you got there? or a crewmax???? Speaking on the Crew Max it should do just fine towing I tow my 21' boat and camper with ease max RPM out at like 3 in tow mode. Though some sort of diesel will have more meat and potatoes.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

Let me know if you need a Tundra. I work at Star Toyota in League City. Sold several 2coolers and priced a few out for others. If I can't sell you one, I'll make sure the deal you are getting elsewhere is a good deal. I'm all about helping fellow 2coolers!


----------



## skeeterfish

It's a common misconception about pulling a trailer. It will pull it all day long, but will it stop it? The other idiots on the road cutting you off and braking at the last minute. Think safety for your family.


----------



## Arlon

I like the diesel to tow. I have a 45 gal aux. tank in the bed of mine that makes life easier when hauling a trailer around. I love bing able to drive all day and never worry about where the next gas station is. When a hurricane comes I can idle in traffic with the AC running for two weeks.. Don't worry about going up hill add an exhaust brake to the diesel and yo don't have to worry about going down them either. Add LT truck tires to the trailer and you don't have to worry about getting rear ended on the freeway in West Texas because you can't get it over 65mph. Just the extended range of an auxillary tank and exhaust brake make the diesel worth the cost of entry. Mine is an 03 Dodge (before DPF/cat) and does get a lot better mileage than the new ones.


----------



## Pilot281

Arlon said:


> I like the diesel to tow. I have a 45 gal aux. tank in the bed of mine that makes life easier when hauling a trailer around. I love bing able to drive all day and never worry about where the next gas station is. When a hurricane comes I can idle in traffic with the AC running for two weeks.. Don't worry about going up hill add an exhaust brake to the diesel and yo don't have to worry about going down them either. Add LT truck tires to the trailer and you don't have to worry about getting rear ended on the freeway in West Texas because you can't get it over 65mph. Just the extended range of an auxillary tank and exhaust brake make the diesel worth the cost of entry. Mine is an 03 Dodge (before DPF/cat) and does get a lot better mileage than the new ones.


All that for the Casita? You, sir, are hard core.


----------



## Arlon

Pilot281 said:


> All that for the Casita? You, sir, are hard core.


We down sized from a 28ft 5th wheel to the Casita and from a 26ft Panga to an inflatable kayak but I'm NOT down sizing the truck! Just got back from Yellowstone last week and averaged 25mpg over 3500 miles (not towing..). Ford Focus traveling with us didn't do much better..


----------



## BOATMAN

For the price of the Tundra You can buy a chevy or ford 3/4 ton , a real truck.


----------



## Pilot281

BOATMAN said:


> For the price of the Tundra You can buy a chevy or ford 3/4 ton , a real truck.


Can't believe it took this long. I was expecting you around post #4

And that was your first post?......WOW


----------



## justinsfa

BOATMAN said:


> For the price of the Tundra You can buy a chevy or ford 3/4 ton , a real truck.


lol.... and herrrrrrrrrre we go!

I looked at the big 3 during both Tundra purchases and Toyota was $6k-14k cheaper than other comparable half tons.


----------



## TexasCub

I pulled this 27 ftr all over Alaska and the mountains (big hills...grin) had no effect on the trucks ability to pull it. I also loaded a 600 lb quad in the bed and 20-30 gallons of additional fuel. Fuel mileage average 8mpg , but that was non ethanol gas.



















For all you Ice Road Trucker Fans, this is about 100 miles north of Coldfoot truck stop on the way to Prudhoe/Deadhorse










And for you Tundra guys that like to hunt, here is a real treat!


----------



## Fishtexx

BOATMAN said:


> For the price of the Tundra You can buy a chevy or ford 3/4 ton , a real truck.


First post? Welcome aboard! What kind of tent you got?


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

BOATMAN said:


> For the price of the Tundra You can buy a chevy or ford 3/4 ton , a real truck.


2nd post will be "buy an American made truck" LOL!


----------



## Eggsalad

I have a 2007 Tundra with 5.7 V8. Tow a 32' 7000 lb travel trailer with 1000 lb tongue weight just fine. I have a load distributing hitch with a friction anti-sway bar. I did change the factory shocks for Bilstien heavy duty shocks which made a huge difference. In tow/haul mode the transmission is never hunting around and I get 9 mpg. I even pass slower vehicles with no problems.


----------



## Buck Tag

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> 2nd post will be "buy an American made truck" LOL!


Yup, gotta love those ignorant posts... :headknock


----------



## My Little Big boat

*I know I am a LITTLE late*

But My boss has a tundra and swears by it and its towing capibility's here is a pic he sent me he hauls a 5th wheeel with a trailer hooked to it with his ATV on it at the same time and lives in AZ. He said it pulls better than any ford diesel he ever had. Based on his review and every one I have meet that owns one... I had to get me one... I had a dodge 1500 and this Toyota blows it away BIG time!


----------



## Pilot281

My Little Big boat said:


> But My boss has a tundra and swears by it and its towing capibility's here is a pic he sent me he hauls a 5th wheeel with a trailer hooked to it with his ATV on it at the same time and lives in AZ. He said it pulls better than any ford diesel he ever had. Based on his review and every one I have meet that owns one... I had to get me one... I had a dodge 1500 and this Toyota blows it away BIG time!


Welcome to the Tundra club! That's a great lookin' truck!


----------

